# Gothic's Super Clearout W} Various



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hi Fellow heretics I've just tidied up and i have a few things to offer you for trade:

*40K:*

*Space Wolves:*
Canis Wolfborn (metal)
2 Logan Grimnars (Finecast)
Ulrik the Slayer
2 Landspeeders
Space Wolves Codex
Plasma Cannon Dreadnought converted from AoBR Dreadnought
16 Wolf Guard Terminators some old some new 7 Lightning claws, 2 thunder hammers and storm shields, 4 chainfist, 1 heavy flamer, 1 assault cannon
3 dreadnoughts with assault cannons and DCCW
25 Blood claws
4 Long fangs
20 Grey Hunters
1 Forgeworld space wolves with autocannon and DCCW
1 set of Forgeworld Space Wolves rhino doors

*Imperial Guard:*
1 Heavy team
15 Catachan fighters including vox

*Orks:*
10 Gretchins including Ork Runtherd still in box but no shrink wrap

*Grey Knights*
5 GK terminators including apothecary

*Warhammer Fantasy:*

*Skaven:*
IoB skaven warlord (partially painted)
Queek the Headtaker
IoB Master Moulder
IoB Warplock Engineer
2 IoB rat ogres

*Beastmen:*
3 Minotaurs 2 on sprues
Doombull
20 Gors

*Tomb Kings:*
High Queen Khalida
OOP Limited Edition Battle Magic Cards 

*LOTR*
24 Morrannon Orcs

*Books:*
Latest Edition Dark Eldar Codex
OOP Codex Armageddon
OOP LOTR Mordor

*Black Library:*
Chapter War by Ben Counter (Soul Drinkers)
Ulrika The Vampire Bloodborn by Nathan Long
Let The Galaxy Burn By Various Writers
Sons Of Dorn by Chris Roberson (Imperial Fists)
Battle Of The Fang by Chris Wraight (space wolves battle book)
Grey Knights by Ben Counter (First book of Grey Knights Omnibus)
Dark Adeptus by Ben Counter (Second book of Grey Knights Omnibus)
Hammer Of Daemons by Ben Counter (Third book of Grey Knights Omnibus)

*Malifaux:*
Neverborn Voodoo Doll
Neverborn Teddy

*Specialty Games:*
Inquisitor: Battle Brother Artemis

*Here is a list of what I'm after:*
Daemons Of Chaos Army book
Chaos Daemons Codex
Dark Angels Codex
LOTR Moria & Angmar Army book
LOTR The Free Peoples Army book
War Of The Ring rule book
2 boxes of LOTR Warriors Of The Last Alliance
6 Flamers
2 Boxes Of Nurglings
2 Boxes Of Plaguebearers Of Nurgle
1 Box Of Daemonettes Of Slaanesh
1 Box Of Pink Horrors Of Tzeentch
5 Seekers Of Slaanesh
2 Boxes Of Flesh Hounds
2 Fiends Of Slaanesh
2 Beasts Of Nurgle
6 Bloodcrushers Of Khorne
Any Greater Daemons
20 Generic Chaos Space Marines Preferably Unpainted (not a major worry)
10 Possessed
LOTR Winged Nazgul
LOTR Gûlavhar, the Terror of Arnor
LOTR Dead Marsh Spectres

*I am after some Novels as well, here is a list:*
Soul Hunter by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Blood Reaver by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Void Stalker by Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Galaxy In Flames by Ben Counter
Fulgrim by Graham McNeill
Descent Of Angels by Mitchel Scanlon
Valkia The Bloody by Sarah Cawkwell
Architect of Fate Edited by Christian Dunn

*UK Only Please And Also Trade Only*

Thanks In Advance
Gothic


----------

